# RAM vs SSD streaming vs Optane vs...



## cola2410 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

really need some advice on how to move further. I'm about to revamp my rig as some funds pour in eventually and I'm stuck choosing the way to go.

I'm not an Intel fanboy but what's happening with 'Lakes really disturbs me having new socket, awful TDP etc. I was initially looking at more RAM to lift most of my heavily used template libraries but my mobo is just dated so 32GB max. I talked to a couple of friends happy with their moderately paced dual multi-core Xeons (previous/current gen) and massive RAM capacity all running under Win 10. But they are not musicians so no proof.

So after thorough research I've got choices:
1. HEDT Skylake-X with 128GB RAM max and PCI-e/M.2 SSDs
2. Current Xeons (2x) with choice of RAM, no limit for some server models (up to 6TB)
3. Yours?

But (and it's a huge but) - is it really worth having huge RAM capacity when it's possible to stream from SSDs running on PCI-e slots or even Optane? Is here someone using big 1-2TB SSDs on PCI-e/M.2 slots instead of SATAIII for streaming - would like to know about experience using them (read speed, heating, etc)? or wait for bigger Optane and ?

P.S I'm used to build computers myself, now on Cubase, Win 10, 20+ libraries.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2017)

You don't need NVMe, but they are great for OS or samplers like Omnisphere/Keyscape that need to load new Multis or Instruments.
I was using older OCZ Vertex SSDs when NVMe M.2s first came out so I saw a pretty big leap in polyphony on PLAY and Kontakt.
I then upgraded all PCs with Samsung 850 Pro SSDs and MyDigitalSSD SSDs and noticed they performed almost as good.
The safe play IMHO is Samsung 850 EVO 1TB drives.

But if you do get an NVMe device use it for sporadic streaming like Omnisphere or an OS.
If you must stream from one the Silverstone Thermal Pads and additional cooling fan keeps the temps low enough so the controller chip doesn't throttle down speed.

I use 1U builds so the Dynatron Cross Blower works for me.
I have 2 of them.
They keep my chipset, Mobo and M.2 cool.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2017)

This is the Dual AMD 32 Core motherboard.
There's a single 1U Server with a single 16 Core.

Theses boards have no frills, short trace lines, thick PCB.
All in a single 14" 1U design.
Supermicro has quality control like old Intel motherboards use to have.
1TB or 2Ts of DDR4-2666. 128 PCI-e lanes....


https://www.supermicro.com/Aplus/motherboard/EPYC7000/H11DSi.cfm
View attachment 9146


----------



## cola2410 (Jul 26, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> This is the Dual AMD 32 Core motherboard.
> There's a single 1U Server with a single 16 Core.
> 
> Theses boards have no frills, short trace lines, thick PCB.
> ...



Thank you, that was really helpful - so you are in the AMD camp then? I was also looking at Supermicro platforms for both Intel and AMD. Honestly, I'm going to build a machine to last at least 5 years so expandability is a plus but slightly concerned about EPYC future from that perspective. Microsoft used to favor Intel even in their OS updates and I'm pretty happy with Win10 performance. The other part is cooling - it seems I have no choice except buying 4U empty short server box to put all the high-end cooler stuff in but again, found no short 4U boxes with rackmounts!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 26, 2017)

Not yet.
I want something from them in 2018.
A really fast 6 core with built in GFX.

I don't care for vendors boards very much, but knowing Supermicro is all in with AMD is most reassuring.

I got short 4U Chassis all over my house.
4 total, all with updated SSDs of my current live projects.
Look at Plink USA. Their 14 inch ATX with side to side fans.
It's slightly elevated too soo SATA Cages and all I/O faces you.
I use Acronis and simply clone 24 SSDs and NVMe M.2s once a month.
The SATA Cages make this a breeze.

http://www.plinkusa.net/webe420.htm


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 26, 2017)

I use these SATA Cages in the short 4U builds.
Also use 4U ATA Flight cases from XSPRO-14.
They fit perfectly.
I Dremeled the side to accommodate fans, but there are open sided 4U high end mounts from SKB and other Case builders that are perfect if you don't mind another 500 bucks.
Personally I prefer my DIY for 90 bucks. Doing outdoor shows in blistering heat and humidity.
The open side dremel/saws-all mod works great.

AMS Venus SATA Cages are great for cabling too.
Single cable and angled sleeved data cables take up little space, and go under the elevated motherboard...


----------

